# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Ar elektroniku nesaistiti projekti

## LED

Piemeram: vienaa ziemas vakaraa uzmeistaroju vakuumformesanas iekartu! (maza izmera) Kaste tika veidota no finiera un hermetizeta ar silikonu! Vakuuma avots - puteklusucejs    ::   Sildiishanai izmantoju vecu spirales silditaju.(jasilda lidz 200 gradiem). Tests tika veikts ar 1mm plastmasas loksni, lai gan pat uz tik vaja vakuuma vareetu formeet liidz 3mm. Labs veids, kaa aatri dabut gatavu kadu plastmasas izstradajumu (kaut vai kasti kadai elektronikai)

----------


## LED

procesa sheema

----------


## Athlons

::  he... forši...

----------


## karloslv

Putekļusūcējs ir kāds vecais krievu vai moderns?

Pašam arī ir plāns reiz uztaisīt tādu vakuumkameru, lai varētu izturīgāk līmēt stiklašķiedras izstrādājumus. Tomēr tur vajadzētu vakuumu radīt uzreiz visā laukumā. Šeit praktiski tikai puse no detaļas tiek vienmērīgi saspiesta  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Sveiki! Nu teiskim tu LED ar plastmasu apvilki to mašīnas modeli, a kā tu pēc tam viņu izvilksi ārā (mašīnīti)?

----------


## Vinchi

Kur var iegādāties tās plastmasas loksnes?

----------


## LED

puteklusucejs AEG 1200w. Losnes var iegaadaaties http://www.kviller.lv vai http://www.wmt.lv 
shajaa gadiijumaa mashiiniite bij tests! no plaana materiala ar izraut, jo tas lokaas, ja taisiitu no biezaaka, formaam tomeer jaabuut konusaa mazliet! 

Karlos: stiklashkiedrai ar puteklusuceju nepietiek! esmu testeejis! ja nu vienigi maisaa taisa.

P.S. Nopietnaakiem projektiem taisa divpakaapju vakuumu. Viens piemeram puteklusucejs, kas izsuc lielo kubaturu un otrs, kas atveras, kad vajag izsukt beigas, kam vajadzigs lielaaks vakuums. 
Uztaisiiju arii lielu kameru 1x1m, bet sidiitaaju neesmu uzmeistarojis  :: 

Un veel! Organiskais stikls arii formeejas  ::

----------


## Vikings

Lielākam vakumam varētu izmantot ledusskapja kompresoru, spiedienu viņš varēja uzkačāt 10 atmosfēras, attiecīgi vakumu izvilkt arī viņš var spēcīgi. Ir gan paliels mīnuss - tas viss notiek ļoti lēni.

----------


## GuntisK

Šis variants labi varētu noderēt CNC kā detaļas turētājs. Ja varētu sīkāk par konstrukciju-kas un kā?

----------


## karloslv

CNC detaļu labāk magnētiskajā laukā iefiksēt  ::  it sevišķi, ja izdodas sasniegt supravadītāju temperatūru!

----------


## LED

Vikings: ja vakuumu kachaa leeni, tad var uzlikt resiveru, kuru vajadzibas bridi atver.

Guntis: konstruksija - hermetiska finiera kaste, kurai virspusee saurbti caurumini un vienaa saanaa izlaists izvads uz puteklusuceju!
Reku labs links ar pamacibu, kaa uztaisit! Tur bij arii video, kaa darbojaas.
http://www.tk560.com/vactable4.html

----------


## Raimonds1

ķīmiski kas ta par plastmasu - augsta blīvuma polietilens vai kas?

pirms kada laika siltumnīcu koka stabiem zemē bāžamos galus apvilku ar PET pudeļu materiālu - uzmauc nogrieztu pudeli un ar celtniecības fēnu  :: 

gan jau, ja formīti uztaisa no māla, ko var izdrupināt laukā, tad ne to vien varētu izdarīt
tehnoloģiski tā PET pudele ir izpūsta no 3cm diametra caurules, ta kā sildot ta saraujas.

----------


## LED

Lielaakaa dala plastikatu der termoformeshanai! Tajaa pashaa http://www.kviller.lv ir apraksti pie katra materiaala, kas, kam der.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Man ir dazaadi ar elektroniku nesaistiiti projekti - idejas: Jauna tipa devona vizulji spiningam - kjeras asari, sapali un foreles...
skrituljdeelja klaajs - ziemaa snovborda deelis... shii ideja iepatikaas vairaakiem, un nu vel dazi siikie puikas laiz no kalna ziemaa ar skrituldeelja klaaju... bez ratiem un shasijas....

----------


## LED

Par tiem deeliem ar esmu redzeejis, ka mauc, bet nezinu vai kaut ko var izpildiit, jo kantes tachu nav, cita lieta buutu, ka ritenu vietaa liktu kaut kaadu ziemas shasiju ar slieceem, kas veel stuureejas, kaa skrituldelis  ::   Labaaks izgudrojums bij mountainboards, bet izskataas, ka Latvijaa nevienam taa nopietni neiepatikaas.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

> Par tiem deeliem ar esmu redzeejis, ka mauc, bet nezinu vai kaut ko var izpildiit, jo kantes tachu nav, cita lieta buutu, ka ritenu vietaa liktu kaut kaadu ziemas shasiju ar slieceem, kas veel stuureejas, kaa skrituldelis   Labaaks izgudrojums bij mountainboards, bet izskataas, ka Latvijaa nevienam taa nopietni neiepatikaas.


 taads ziemas skeits jau labu laiku ir noperkams LV veikalos  ::  taa arii vinam ir ka ritenu vietaa pie sasijas ir taada kaa sleepe. katraa zinjaa tas ko juus te laizat nav nekaadi jaunie izgudrojumi. protams pieljauju iespeeju ka nezinaajaat ka taads jau izgudrots kad iedomajaties, bet tomeer

----------


## Pocis

Sveiki!Nesen notikas ta,ka nonika veca-laba padomju laika iegadata stativa urbmašinite (konkreti nonika kolektora elektodzinejs-isslegums rotora).  ::   Ta ka ari patrona nav visai preciza,nolemu šo nereanimēt. Projekta ir doma taisit miniurbmašiniti uz statīva,rokas variantu plašu urbšanai uzskatu par neracionalu. Pagaidam vis apstajies pie ta,kur lai dabu dabu minipatroniņu. Ir 12 v lidzstravas motoriņš , un tiks izgatavots atruma regulators ar apgriezienu stabilizaciju. Vispar ir interesanti,ar ko kurš urbj platēs caurumus,kamr nebija problemas ar urbsanu,par to nemaz neaizdomajos.

----------


## marizo

Caurumus urbju ar rokā turamu tādu aparātiņu, par 6,50 var nopirkt veikalā Ormix, nav pārāk ērti, bet aizņem maz vietas.
Patronas, kur var ielikt sākot no 0,5 mm urbji, kaut kur esmu redzējis, man liekas, ka pat Rimi vai Maxima (cerams, ka pārāk urbi nemetīs). Parasti raksta, ka var ielikt tikai sākot no 1mm, bet reāli var iestiprināt arī tievākus borīšus. Paņem kādu līdzi un pamēģini (ja var dabūt ārā no kastītes)!

----------


## GuntisK

Es plates urbju ar DREMEL urbjmašīnīti/frēzi kas nostiprināta veca Padomjlaika urbjmašīnas statīvā ar speciālu pacelšanas mehānismu. Izmantoju stulbos HSS 0,8mm urbjus. Stulbi tāpēc, ka jau pēc 10-20 urbumiem tas ir jāmaina pret citu. Nemīl tekstolīts HSS.   ::  Vajadzētu volframa karbīda urbīšus izmantot, bet tie atkal ir pārāk trausli. 
Man liekas ka tās mini patronas (cangas) esmu redzējis Latgalītes tirgū, pie elektroniķiem. Vnk jāiet un jāprasa...

----------


## karloslv

minipatronas ir arī Tevalo, nopirku šādu un uzliku Dremel-veidīgajam Skil tūlim (dabūju Senukos Vienības gatvē):
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=80-681-16

----------


## ezis666

Man jau ir kādus 15 gadus vecs PROXXON rokas urbis, kaut kas lidzīgs kā DREMEL, 12V 100W, 15k r-1

----------


## Pocis

Man te jautajums butu tiem,kas plates savam konstrukcijam izgatavo paši. Ja nu gadijuma kads platēs caurumus urbj ar DREMEL urbjmašiniti,kurai ir cangas patrona,cik liels ir cangas arejais diametrs,kurš ieiet rotora. Vaicaju to tadel,ka uzdavinaja man mini urbmasinu,kurai cangas mazakais diametrs ir par lielu,lai iestiprinatu 1mm diametra urbi.Tapec grasos pasutit DREMEL cangas,kur ir ari 0,8mm urbim predzetas. Vizuali izskatas visai lidzigas.Manejas diametrs ir kada desmitdaļa zem 5 mm .

----------


## GuntisK

Tikko sava DREMELa cangas mērīju-ja precīzi tad diametrs cangai ir 4,98mm. Droši ņem 5mm, jo ieliekot cangu iekšā turētājā paliek ap 0,5mm sprauga. (drusciņ ļurkājas)

----------


## Pocis

OK. Paldies par atsaucību.

----------

